# First Gun: 224... 226... 229??



## cantbebothered (Sep 27, 2014)

Hello All--

New to the forum.
Spent the last 20 hours reading thread after thread on which gun I should get as my first gun.

I have shot a fair amount of guns and I've decided my first handgun will be a Sig, and it will be one of these three: 226, 229, 224 (that is in order of preference for now).

I come to you to add to some pros and cons for each piece and help me make the best decision.

*Some details:*

I live in CA so size is a non-issue since I am NEVER going to be able to carry it.
I will use it at a range, and formal training, to prepare for when I need to use it to protect myself/my home.
I am getting a 9mm for a first gun.
I like the 226 MK25: shot it a bunch. Feels great.
My brother in law suggested the 229 DAK: he is an ATF agent and likes the size over the 226, but he also carries, all the time.
The 224 could satisfy all I need PLUS allow for my lady to be able to use it, if necessary, cause it's smaller. I have bigger hands and don't find it as comfortable as the 226/229.

Given the above info,

What insight could you share to help my decision?

I am sure I will have more questions as you guys chime in (hopefully).

Thank you in advance.

Cheers.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My advice can only be: Don't tell your lady what to shoot.
If she is experienced, let her choose for herself.
If she is inexperienced, get her some professional training...and then let her choose for herself.

If you are inexperienced too, why not take a class or two together?
It's a great bonding experience. It'll be good for your relationship.
And you'll both learn a lot.

Many instructors have an "arsenal" of different pistols for you both to try.
Try as many as you can. The experience will be eye- and mind-opening.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Given the restrictions you mention, this is basically a home defense/range gun. In my opinion, the MK25 is the best choice. All are great choices for different missions, but given the parameters you've outlined, the P226 MK25 is the best choice. 

I "HATE" DAK triggers. They are hard to become accurate with due to the long trigger pulls. 

Get the MK25. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## cantbebothered (Sep 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> My advice can only be: Don't tell your lady what to shoot.
> If she is experienced, let her choose for herself.
> If she is inexperienced, get her some professional training...and then let her choose for herself.
> 
> ...


By no means was I suggesting we 'share' a gun.
I was more concerned about the rare occasion that she might have to grab it, when I am not around, and protect herself.
She has no interest in having her own gun but she would want to be able to use whatever was available.

She will DEF go to a training course.


----------



## cantbebothered (Sep 27, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Given the restrictions you mention, this is basically a home defense/range gun. In my opinion, the MK25 is the best choice. All are great choices for different missions, but given the parameters you've outlined, the P226 MK25 is the best choice.
> 
> I "HATE" DAK triggers. They are hard to become accurate with due to the long trigger pulls.
> 
> Get the MK25. You will not be disappointed.


The 'advantages' of the DAK seem to only be available if you're shooting a ton: say, for instance, if you're an ATF agent.
Pretty sure you can throw an SRT kit in the 226 and make some improvements that way...


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

The Sig P224 is small and will be much harder to control effectively for someone who does not shoot regularly. There is hardly any difference in the size of the P226 and P229. Given this, I still recommend the MK25. It is an extremely smooth shooting pistol, and although I love the P229, for the purposes of home defense/range time, the MK25 is going to be a better choice.

The DAK is a preference thing. You can train to get used to it, but true shooters really either choose a true DA pistol like a striker fire (Glock, M&P, etc.) or a DA/SA like the P226. Personally, I hate the DAK and refuse to own one. I carry the Glock 19 Gen4, but have recently acquired the HK VP9 and LOVE it. But I also have and love the CZ-75B Omega. Give one of those a look. Far better ergonomics than the P226, and several hundred dollars cheaper. I've owned both, and I assure you the CZ is a quality piece. My wife really likes the CZ, and she is petite at 5'3" 120lbs. It really is a great choice.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

+ a bunch to GCBHM. 

I've shot several Sigs and I always come back to CZ's that cost hundreds less. I prefer the CZ trigger and the low bore axis for faster follow up shots. I've never heard of someone shooting a Sig at high levels in practical shooting competitions, where these are important. On the other hand, the Sig has more to grab on to to rack the slide and has a good rep as a combat gun. 

If you can find them, try a P-09, a CZ75 and an SP-01 (The 75 and SP-01 are almost identical. The difference is the rail.) before you buy the SIG. If you still want the Sig, go for it.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

226 all the way. I have a 226 in .40 and absolutely love it. I can hit the broad side of a barn with it...something I can't do with all my other guns. :smt082 Seriously, at 7-10 yards, I can group around 3 inches. Terrible, but not for me! I'm still trying to learn trigger control, but I do love shooting it!


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm a 229 fan myself, I like the feel better than the 226 - but it's all subjective...


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

I like my MK-25 Navy and i bet it would make a great choice for you.


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

You have it narrowed down to a few fine examples of firearms. Just go to the range and shoot!
As you already know the 226 is bigger than the 229 and both are bigger than the 224. I recently purchased a P220 in 45 to compliment my SP2022 in 9mm. The 45 is almost easier to shoot than the 9mm just because of the bulk of the gun. I think you might be making a mistake by going the P224 route. In my mind it boils down to this... 
If it's not going to be a carry gun, the 226 holds more rounds. :mrgreen:


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

slayer61 said:


> You have it narrowed down to a few fine examples of firearms. Just go to the range and shoot!
> As you already know the 226 is bigger than the 229 and both are bigger than the 224. I recently purchased a P220 in 45 to compliment my SP2022 in 9mm. The 45 is almost easier to shoot than the 9mm just because of the bulk of the gun. I think you might be making a mistake by going the P224 route. In my mind it boils down to this...
> If it's not going to be a carry gun, the 226 holds more rounds. :mrgreen:


ACK! I carry a P226 a lot. No problem. :smt033


----------

